# Wiring Diagram for Auto Float



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey Guys,

I have a 1500 gph rule Bilge Pump and want to wire a rule automatic float switch to it. Anyone have a diagram or pointers? I am also going to wire a 2nd backup bilge but probably not to the float. Will keep that on accessory. Thanks


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Greenjeans (9/7/2008)*Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a 1500 gph rule Bilge Pump and want to wire a rule automatic float switch to it. Anyone have a diagram or pointers? I am also going to wire a 2nd backup bilge but probably not to the float. Will keep that on accessory. Thanks














The polarity of the pump must be correct, there is no polarity in a float switch.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

you should have been at my house today!!!


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice.. thanks for the quick response . Bilge pump was wired up on my boat correctly but when I got to cleaning out the bilge area I found the automatic switch went nowhere. Cleaned it up and going to rewire it and then install a backup.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Greenjeans (9/7/2008)*Very nice.. thanks for the quick response . Bilge pump was wired up on my boat correctly but when I got to cleaning out the bilge area I found the automatic switch went nowhere. Cleaned it up and going to rewire it and then install a backup.


Are you saying that the switch's wires were not hooked up to anything and laying loose?

All you have to do is take either the positive/<STRIKE>negative </STRIKE>wire from the pump, cut that one wire and connect one wire from the switch to one of them and the other wire from the switchto the remaining wire. Also be aware if a switch is already installed on the pump you are going to make automatic.


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

The pump was wired up to a switch on my console. The automatic float switch was not hooked to anything and was gunked up. I just bought my boat 2 months ago and am going through little things here and there and getting it seaworthy. I cleaned out the float switch and its good to go but I need to put it inline with the pump.


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

> *reelfinatical (9/7/2008)*you should have been at my house today!!!


Did you get any fishing in this weekend?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Greenjeans (9/7/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *reelfinatical (9/7/2008)*you should have been at my house today!!!
> ...


nope. =( Was planning on going out tomorrow.. but we just finished running wires about an hour ago - we're both full of fiberglass & cuts- too pooped to even *think* about tomorrow.....lol.. maybe we'll get outTuesday......!!

Good luck with your bilge project - =)


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Greenjeans (9/7/2008)*The pump was wired up to a switch on my console. The automatic float switch was not hooked to anything and was gunked up. I just bought my boat 2 months ago and am going through little things here and there and getting it seaworthy. I cleaned out the float switch and its good to go but I need to put it inline with the pump.


Just be careful with wiring the pump to the float switch. If you leavethe pump wired through the switch in your console and the switch gets turned off then the pump won't work automatically as wanted. I have a automatic pump that is wired to my battery switch. I can hear the pump run (for about 15 seconds) when I select either battery 1 or 2. (not both) The second pump runs through a float switch, that is wired through a switch on the console. I have an external plug for bilge drain and it is removed when the boat is on the trailer, so no worries about rain water.

Thought.....you could use the console switch to by-pass the float switch should the float get stuck thus bypassing the float. Leave it the off position and you can turn it on to check the pump before heading out. This is how I have my float switched pump wired....I don't have to go below to check to see if the pump works. If the float switch is inop I can turn on the pump at the console.










This is what I have installed for my automatic pump.

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/producte/10001/-1/10001/43007/377%20710%201520/0/Bilge%20Pumps/Primary%20Search/mode%20matchallpartial/0/0?N=377%20710%201520&Ne=0&Ntt=Bilge%20Pumps&Ntx=mode%20matchallpartial&page=CategoryDisplayLevel1&isLTokenURL=true&storeNum=11&subdeptNum=75&classNum=304


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Tuna Man
> 
> All you have to do is take either the positive/negative wire from the pump, cut that one wire and connect one wire from the switch to one of them and the other wire from the switchto the remaining wire. Also be aware if a switch is already installed on the pump you are going to make automatic.*


*

Tuna Man

I think you goofed here. The auto switch should never be connected to the negative wire. Your drawing was correct.*


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sosmarine (9/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Tuna Man
> ...


*

:banghead:banghead:banghead Why I wrote negative I don't know, but like you said....POSITIVE, as in the drawing....*


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I drew this today for you. This is part of what you get when I do wiring for you.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Thought.....you could use the console switch to by-pass the float switch should the float get stuck thus bypassing the float. Leave it the off position and you can turn it on to check the pump before heading out. This is how I have my float switched pump wired....I don't have to go below to check to see if the pump works. If the float switch is inop I can turn on the pump at the console.




While this is true, I highly recommend that you manually move the float switch before each outing to be sure it's working correctly.



This is a item to add to your preflight check list.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *X-Shark (9/8/2008)*
> 
> 
> > Thought.....you could use the console switch to by-pass the float switch should the float get stuck thus bypassing the float. Leave it the off position and you can turn it on to check the pump before heading out. This is how I have my float switched pump wired....I don't have to go below to check to see if the pump works. If the float switch is inop I can turn on the pump at the console.
> ...


X-Shark...true, and I do check it every so often. The pump with the float switch is in fact a back up to my automatic pump. Mine is so hard to get to, I think I'll make a rod with a hook, or attach a piece of 30# mono, so I can lift up the float without being Houdini.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Great Dwg. XShark. What program did you use?

Wish I could do that.

Ken


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks to all.. great info and as soon as I get a chance I will hook it up. Been a busy weekend here and Monday.. Was hoping to go fishing Saturday but looks like that will be out of the question due to Ike.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

If you live on the westside I will come over and hook it up for you, for a 6-pack. LOL!!!!!!!!!

Serious though, ( I'm seriuos about the 6-pack) It will only take about 30 minutes. That includes running the wires to your manual switch. 

I can't understand electronics and there talk but can rig it for you in no time. I will show you each step. I even have the heat shrink connectors from doing all the wiring on my boat. 

I can't help you till Wed. though. Pm me if interested. If you don't live to far from the westside of town I will be able to ride my bike over so no problem. Guess I will have to carry my backpack though. Don't drink and RIDE. :angel


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

It'll get up with you next week. Got your PM. 

I


----------

